# Spirulina



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

would it be ok to crush up spirulina tablet vitamins to use in a DIY food powder?? do you think because it is for people consumption that it might be disadvantagious to give to my piranha?? it doesnt say it contains any preservatives or any kind it says only ingredient is 100% organic grown Arthrospira Platensis let me know what you guys think i was gonna crush some up and add it to my diy food


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It will be a healthy addition being that spirulina is not only rich in protein, but fatty acids, and tons of vitamin and minerals. I dont use the tablets per se, but strongly believe in using a spirulina supplement. The only thing that i'm not sure about is the copper that is found in spirulina. I have to assume it is not a toxic level for fish even in tablet form, but i really do not know.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks for the input Dr. i decided to go with it i crushed up about 2 cups of hikari cichlid gold pellets and 2 spirulina tablets, then to the fine powder i added its weight in kent zoe, to make a thick paste i then will use a syringe type flavor injector to suck up a dose of the paste and inject it into chunks of shrimp that i then feed to my P, i used to smash the pellets into the shrimp but while eating sometimes the pellet will become unlodged and float to the surface, so injecting the paste is a much better way to give him some great nutrition.

thanks again Dr.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Like the doctor said, I would just be wary of the amount of copper involved. If the tabs are intended for human consumption, could the levels of copper be too high for a fish?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i have a copper test kit i could always dissolve a pill in a shot of water and then check the copper levels to get a rough estimate of the copper content


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm curious as to how it worked? How did the p's react to it?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my P liked it but i have since stopped using it because it was really messy in my water, i gotta think of a better way to inject the meat with my paste but i got good results with him eating it and not spitting it out and he didnt get sick or anything from it and when i tested the spirulina tabs for copper i didnt get much it was at the lowest ppm so i dont know if it contained any at all


----------

